# Canon 60D Mainboard Issue?



## Robboesan (Apr 22, 2013)

So I wanted to take some more shots yesterday and I noticed my battery was low, so I recharged it. After a while I put my fully recharged (I checked it on my second 60D) battery in my body. 
The camera wont turn on and just the low battery sign on the top lcd screen flashes. 
I tryied to connect it to my pc and to use another battery. Everything does not work (I does however on my second 60d body)
I use the original canon batteries and charger!
Is there a way to save my camera?
Thanks.


----------

